# drugs used "off Label" in ASC



## mhammy67 (Feb 17, 2011)

Does anyone know about using drugs “off label”?  My eye docs use Tisseel, but from what I have found I don't think it has FDA approval for eye surgery.  



TISSEEL [Fibrin Sealant] 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 1 INDICATIONS AND USAGE 

1.1 Hemostasis: TISSEEL is indicated for use as an adjunct to hemostasis in surgeries involving cardiopulmonary bypass and treatment of splenic injuries due to blunt or penetrating trauma to the abdomen, when control of bleeding by conventional surgical techniques, including suture, ligature, and cautery, is ineffective or impractical. TISSEEL is a satisfactory hemostatic agent in fully heparinized patients undergoing cardiopulmonary bypass. 

1.2 Sealing: TISSEEL is indicated as an adjunct to prevent leakage from colonic anastomoses following the reversal of temporary colostomies.



Does this mean I cannot bill for it?  There is a HCPC code C9250 but when a drug is used off label I am not sure if I can bill for it.  I think this is true for Mitomycin C as well because of something I have read on the web.  Mito C is approved for chemotherapy but we use that as well in trabs and DCR's.


----------



## gomezc (Oct 20, 2011)

*Tissell (fibrin sealant)*

TISSELL (FIBRIN SEALANT)

 I  called the Baxter (manufacturer of this item) reimbursement hotline and the rep told me that there is no specific hcpcs code for this item but it is considered a supply (A4649).


----------

